# Hello



## dbn (Jan 4, 2005)

Greetings! 

I'm the TD for a small, historic theatre in Derry, NH -- the Adams Memorial Opera House. It's owned by the Town of Derry, and operated by the Greater Derry Arts Council. Feel free to visit our web site at http://www.derryarts.org/ Most of the groups that perform here are area community theatre companies.

In addition to my House TD responsibilities, I also do lighting design and sound design for various community theatre groups in the area.

-- Dave


----------



## producer (Jan 5, 2005)

I cant believe it. I'm ahead of BOTH welcome wagons. 

Well, dbn Welcome to CB. you may find the remains of your social life gone because of this haven. Enjoy.

(both welcome wagons will be on their way)


----------



## Peter (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome!

(I am the "unoffical welcome wagon" part 1, part 2 will be by later!  )

Hey, your from NH, that's not too far from me (western MA), although i dont know exactly where your town is located! Your theator is owned by the town? that's kinda different, i dont know of any other situations like that, but i guess it's not a ton different the the schools being owned by the towns that most of us work in. hm... cool i guess! (although i guess, just like schools, you have funding woes, (judeing by your website's request for volunetters and promoting companies who have dontated supplies).

Your website looks good!! 

A quick question to you, how did you get that t-shirt company to donate shirts? just the mention in the press release? I would really like to do something like that so any info you could give would be of interest! Thanks, and welcome to CB.com!


----------



## dbn (Jan 5, 2005)

Peter -- Ah, you must mean the BoB t-shirts. These were given to all of the teens who participated in our annual summer Battle of the Bands, affectionately called BoB. One of the committe members arranged the donation, and the company was happy to be supporting a local youth activity.

Yes, we have some "funding woes"... like most arts organizations. We are a non-profit organization and receive no monetary support from the town. Our income comes from rental fees, memberships, donations, sponsors, ticket sales, and grants.

-- Dave


----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2005)

Ya, who arround here doesnt have funding woes! I guess all the companies arround here are tired (and financially incapable) of donating stuff t our school. The problem is, no group in school has $, so everyone is trying to fundrase and gather handouts, and it is really almost too much.. :-( I dont think there is any good way arround it.


----------

